# Rupert in the wars



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Been having trouble posting, so will have to type quickly before getting logged out again. Lots of doggie crises this week - Rupert's been increasingly resembling Alice Cooper with eye problems and tear staining, along with manky ears and itchiness. Lots of trips to the vet and various ineffective medication. Then this morning discovered torn lid in the corner of his eye - so had to be stitched urgently.  Just heard he's out of the anaesthetic ok and they've cleaned up ears and flushed tear ducts. Picking up in a couple of hours. What a worry - I'm turning in to a neurotic doggie mummy. 
Will write about other minor doggie crises in another thread... 
Supposed to be going on holiday tomorrow but I can feel a cancellation coming on.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! poor little guy!! I hope that he is ok...does he have an allergy to something that is causing him issues.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to read that Rupert has been having problems - hope he is better soon and that you don't have to cancel your holiday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Eileen how awful for you as well as Poor Rupert, how worrying. I hope he feels brighter when you pick him up and hope you feel confident enough to still go on holiday x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh poor Rupert (and you). It does sound like he may have an allergy to something which is giving the problem with his eyes, ears and itchiness. Hope you get it all sorted.

Are you taking Rupert or leaving him when you go on holiday? These animals are such a worry aren't they!!! 

x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Eileen what a time you and Rupert are having! I hope the vets can shed a little light on the reason for the eye and ear problems. Does sound allergy related. Hope he picks up very soon and you get away on holiday as planned. 

Karen x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll know more when I pick him up shortly. The vet suspected a structural problem with tear ducts which she thought might be breed related, since she hadn't seen cockapoos before - but I don't think anyone else has reported the problem on here? Odd thing is big bro Alfie is a bichon with all the typical runny eyes and tear staining issues and Rupert seems to be fast turning into a bichon! Itchiness I think must be an allergy, and we'll see about the ears. I'm thinking the torn injury might be from rose bushes. Daughter was supposed to be doggie minding for me, but don't think I'll be able to go away and switch off worry mode.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope Rupert feels better really soon x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor you and poor Rupert - these things always happen at the worst time.
I hope you don't have to cancel your hols.
Will be interested to know about the itchiness as Betty scratches the side of her face quite a bit (at the same times doing a strange whining).. I did mention it to the vet a whiles ago but she couldn't find any fleas etc..and did not seem concerned but she does do it more than I would like...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Rupert and you ... hope is is better very soon. Hope you are able to get away on holiday too. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Rupert and poor you! I really hope he is ok and you don't have to cancel your holiday. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How awful for you, I hope he gets better soon.

Izzy used to scratch, rub her eyes, scratch her ears, scratch herself by rubbing on the carpet etc the vet said it was habit! She always had runny eyes with considerable brown staining. She had dreadful ear wax that I could never get rid of, thick deep reddy black. She also developed a doggy smell. When I changed from kibble to Natural Instinct all this went away.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well a fair bit of mayhem this evening. Rupert came home in a lampshade and bumbled around crashing into things and scaring Alfie. Don't think he recognised the mad alien lampshade-puppy and got all growly. Took the lampshade off briefly and of course he scratched immediately - aagh! Worried now that he's messed up the stitches. Has to go back Saturday and needs lots of applications of drops etc so St Ives hotel's been cancelled. Decided to do the decent thing and arrange a doggie-holiday in a few weeks instead. Serves us right for planning to sneak off without them! 
Vet seems none the wiser about allergies etc so am going to follow Cara's example and get him on the raw stuff asap. He's had his tear ducts flushed and ears cleaned out so hopefully we can start again from scratch - so to speak! Not sure how he's going to sleep in his lampshade but daren't take it off again...


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no Eileem what a worry. I really hope it gets resolved soon and he gets back to his bouncy happy self. Fingers crossed you have a better day today x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, poor Rupert, and what a shame to miss out on your holiday. I hope that the change of food works for you as it did for Cara's Izzy. Maybe Rupert needs some Scottish sea air 
Please keep us updated on his progress


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Quick Rupert up-date (aka the Mad Lampshade Puppy) He's taken to wearing his lampshade quite cheerfully but charges round the house knocking in to everything and terrorising Alfie, who's now a quivering wreck. Rupert's always been an ace climber but climbing out of his doggie pen while wearing a lampshade we thought was pretty darned impressive! Anyway back to the vet yet again this morning for another check and torn eyelid is healing ok. Another week and we can take off lampshade - aagh!  Had his first taste of Natures menu raw stuff today so hope it'll help all the other itchy/runny/manky issues...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless, glad his eyelid is healing ok. Poor fella! Good luck with the change of diet. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Gosh, I hope you have the same success that I had, poor little Rupert.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Poor you and poor Rupert - these things always happen at the worst time.
> I hope you don't have to cancel your hols.
> Will be interested to know about the itchiness as Betty scratches the side of her face quite a bit (at the same times doing a strange whining).. I did mention it to the vet a whiles ago but she couldn't find any fleas etc..and did not seem concerned but she does do it more than I would like...


I might be able to shed a little light on the scratching of the side of Betty's face. The last time I took Rufus to the groomers she told me that Rufus had some eczema right in the folds of his skin around his mouth. It is quite common amongst Cocker Spaniels and the soft mouthed breeds. Sometimes an operation is required to remove the fold of skin. She pointed me in the direction of Exmarid cream which is available from Pets at Home. I used it a couple of times and it seems to have done the trick. No scratching recently. 

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eileen, poor Rupert and you. 
Only just found this thread. Hope the new diet does the trick, it would be a lovely easy solution.

I saw this article in the Daily Mail about commercial pet food, you may find it interesting.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ure-feeding-pet-killing--making-vet-rich.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh Rupert puppy .. you have had a hard time of it lately... sending you a big hug 

Eileen... I must have missed this post completely - so sorry ... a doggy holiday will make up for your recent cancellation  .. keep us posted on the new diet, I am considering a diet change for my dogs, so researching at the moment ... 

xxx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Eileen, poor Rupert and you.
> Only just found this thread. Hope the new diet does the trick, it would be a lovely easy solution.
> 
> I saw this article in the Daily Mail about commercial pet food, you may find it interesting.
> ...


Yes, interesting. I've been following Catherine O' Driscoll for some time and she totally put me off the normal supermarket petfood - scary when you look at what's in it. She's also concerned about over-vaccination and the effects of vaccine damage combined with poor diet and excessive medication. It's rare to find a vet who agrees though. I do see a holistic vet occasionally and it's a breath of fresh air!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh Rupert puppy .. you have had a hard time of it lately... sending you a big hug
> 
> Eileen... I must have missed this post completely - so sorry ... a doggy holiday will make up for your recent cancellation  .. keep us posted on the new diet, I am considering a diet change for my dogs, so researching at the moment ...
> 
> xxx


Thanks JoJo. Rupert's on Natures Menu puppy food at the moment and I'm gradually introducing some of the raw stuff. Not that he's noticed - he just hoovers everything up as though his life depends on it. I tend to use the frozen nougats so you can easily just take out the number that you need. Alfie(Bichon) was on it originally and did really well, but then after having a bacterial infection last year couldn't tolerate raw food. I've only just got him back on it and his tear stains are clearing up already. Hopefully it'll do the same for Rupert-the-lampshade-puppy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear lovely Rupert is healing


----------

